# What are the year/generations for Trek 5200's?



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone here know what the different generation of Trek 5200s are? Specifically, the USPS release, what is the different in a 2000, 2002 and a 2004? Are they all the same generation, or were there major differences in look, components or frame?

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

CarbonFrk said:


> Does anyone here know what the different generation of Trek 5200s are? Specifically, the USPS release, what is the different in a 2000, 2002 and a 2004? Are they all the same generation, or were there major differences in look, components or frame?
> 
> Thanks!


Check it out here

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Trek&Model=5200&Type=bike


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! Just what I needed - another site I can waste time at


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Bikepedia is a great site that I use all the time. Here's another to help you see the differences. There are different forks for different years as well as other changes to the frame. Remember, the OCLV 120 frame has been around since 1992 and used on the Trek 5000, 5200, and 5500. The only difference in those bikes are the component groups- 5000 used 105 group, 5200 used 600/Ultegra group, 5500 used Dura Ace group. Anyway, here's link:

http://www.chainreaction.com/oclvhistory.htm


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

terbennett said:


> Bikepedia is a great site that I use all the time. Here's another to help you see the differences. There are different forks for different years as well as other changes to the frame. Remember, the OCLV 120 frame has been around since 1992 and used on the Trek 5000, 5200, and 5500. The only difference in those bikes are the component groups- 5000 used 105 group, 5200 used 600/Ultegra group, 5500 used Dura Ace group. Anyway, here's link:
> 
> http://www.chainreaction.com/oclvhistory.htm


Thanks for the additional details and link - great history of the frames!!!


----------

